# strictly come dancing 2020



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2020)

i'll start you off with today's news that kevin from grimsby has quit strictly









						Kevin Clifton announces Strictly retirement in emotional Instagram post
					

Many celebrities took to social media to give Kevin their best wishes.




					www.dailyrecord.co.uk


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 6, 2020)

Are we going to have to endure Anton for another year?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 6, 2020)

Did he quit, or was he not renewed?

Did he leave to concentrate on other parts of his life and family, or did he leave because they told him he won't ever get a decent/attractive partner again because he is shagging Stacey Dooley (I saw that headline on Facebook...)?

Does anyone care? (well, apart from all the poor souls on Facebook who claim to heartbroken)

Oh - I do hope they don't bring that dreadful Anton chap back.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 6, 2020)

I enjoyed Kevin's choreography. He knew how to get the best from a partner. And he made it interesting.  But not in a let's take the piss out of it way.   Same as Jeanette (don't know if that is the right spelling). 

I'd like his sister to come back, she was great at interesting choreography too.  

Hey, we've got ages until next season gossip even starts.


----------



## Looby (Mar 7, 2020)

I’m sad about Kevin. It seemed so unfair that him and Stacey got some much crap for getting together when other dancers have had loads of flings with celebrities.
And racist, horrible Anton is still there!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 7, 2020)

I warmed to KFG when he was with Susan Calman because he knew he wasn't going to win, but he worked really hard and seemed to inspire a non-dancer to have a great time dancing.

I just found him boring when he was taking it all so seriously and wanting to win.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 29, 2020)

Caroline Quintin and Bill Bailey first two to be revealed, according to some tabloids.

Will try to find a link, that's not the Scum!









						Strictly Come Dancing bosses sign up Bill Bailey and Caroline Quentin
					

Strictly Come Dancing's first two contestants have been revealed; comedians Bill Bailey and Caroline Quentin plan to brush up on their dancing skills when starring on the hit BBC show




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 29, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Caroline Quintin and Bill Bailey first two to be revealed, according to some tabloids.
> 
> Will try to find a link, that's not the Scum!
> 
> ...


So...social distancing?  Will they have to quarantine for the duration, like Bake Off?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 29, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> So...social distancing?  Will they have to quarantine for the duration, like Bake Off?


Hmmm... I suppose they will have to. Been listening a lot to the cricket recently and the players, officials and commentators have all been quarantining in bubbles. 

Oh god, your can write the #strictlycurse headlines already!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 29, 2020)

Would be pretty neat if they were holed up in a self-contained bubble-compound like the NBA.

Probably quite unlikely too, though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 29, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hmmm... I suppose they will have to. Been listening a lot to the cricket recently and the players, officials and commentators have all been quarantining in bubbles.
> 
> Oh god, your can write the #strictlycurse headlines already!


I know that some big productions are quarantining the whole crew 14 days before and after, and taking over a hotel for the duration.  But something the length of Strictly, that seems unlikely. It might mean that each couple has to be a bubble, which means group dancing or changing partners can’t happen.  Unless the rules in England are very different to Scotland (I can’t make sense of what I hear from England tbh. It’s enough keeping on top of our rules).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 29, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> I know that some big productions are quarantining the whole crew 14 days before and after, and taking over a hotel for the duration.  But something the length of Strictly, that seems unlikely. It might mean that each couple has to be a bubble, which means group dancing or changing partners can’t happen.  Unless the rules in England are very different to Scotland (I can’t make sense of what I hear from England tbh. It’s enough keeping on top of our rules).


Yes I didn't think about the length of the production. That's a long time quarantining. 

Be interesting to see how they handle it. 

And there was I in early March thinking "oh I'm sure this'll be all blown over by September"


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 31, 2020)

I’m in a  workplace “bubble” of repeated and sustained contact with several hundred households as of Wednesday.  I don’t think there are any rules any more...


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 2, 2020)

Ooh Nicola Adams! I reckon she'll be good. And in a same sex dance partnership too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 2, 2020)

felixthecat said:


> Ooh Nicola Adams! I reckon she'll be good. And in a same set dance partnership too.


Yeah, just heard this! Very exciting.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 2, 2020)

ooh, I wonder who her partner will be.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 2, 2020)

She has apparently asked for someone on the smaller side


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 2, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> She has apparently asked for someone on the smaller side


Janette Manrara then...


----------



## Me76 (Sep 2, 2020)

That's very exciting.  I love her, she's one of those people that when she smiles you can't help but smile too.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 3, 2020)

And we have... Bill Bailey


----------



## Espresso (Sep 3, 2020)

Ranvir Singh has been announced. She's from Preston, so there will be lots of "I just want to get to Blackpool" from her.
Seems that they are still planing on having their Blackpool Tower extravaganza.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 3, 2020)

This is developing into quite an interesting line up!!


----------



## trashpony (Sep 3, 2020)

Strictly Come Dancing: Jacqui Smith completes 2020 line-up
					

The former politician will join the likes of Bill Bailey, Clara Amfo, and HRVY on this year's show.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Loads more here, most of whom I've never heard of except for Clara Amfo who I like


----------



## belboid (Sep 5, 2020)

Jacqui Smith??!!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 23, 2020)

I wonder how West End star of Chicago Denise van Outen will fare?


----------



## colacubes (Sep 23, 2020)

mwgdrwg said:


> I wonder how West End star of Chicago Denise van Outen will fare?



She came 2nd 8 years ago.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 23, 2020)

colacubes said:


> She came 2nd 8 years ago.



They're recycling contestants now?


----------



## colacubes (Sep 23, 2020)

mwgdrwg said:


> They're recycling contestants now?



I assume you watched it on Saturday? That was a best of show as is this Saturday coming. I don't think the new series is starting till next month some time.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 23, 2020)

colacubes said:


> I assume you watched it on Saturday? That was a best of show as is this Saturday coming. I don't think the new series is starting till next month some time.



No. I just saw a BBC headline saying Denise Van Outen was in it, perhaps I should have read the article.

Haven't watched for quite a few years, but I'll be watching it this year for Bill Bailey alone!


----------



## Glitter (Sep 23, 2020)

I LOVE Ranvir Singh. Team Ranvir so far here.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 24, 2020)

mwgdrwg said:


> No. I just saw a BBC headline saying Denise Van Outen was in it, perhaps I should have read the article.
> 
> Haven't watched for quite a few years, but I'll be watching it this year for Bill Bailey alone!



Denise Van Outen is doing Dancing on Ice, it was announced yesterday.
And yes, really looking forward to seeing Bill Bailey strut his stuff.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 24, 2020)

BoatieBird said:


> Denise Van Outen is doing Dancing on Ice, it was announced yesterday.
> And yes, really looking forward to seeing Bill Bailey strut his stuff.



Fuck, I need new glasses!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 10, 2020)

Just been watching the best of show and found myself getting quite emotional at brilliant dances past. I miss dancing so much  Not that I dance like that, but...when the dance comes together in the final, and you see that utter joy of movement, that's a universal thing. That feeling. 

And that was before the Caroline Flack tribute.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 10, 2020)

Emotional fistbump May Kasahara


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 10, 2020)

Yep, sobbing here. Paging Glitter


----------



## Glitter (Oct 11, 2020)

Yep, was crying my eyes out.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 11, 2020)

When does it actually start?


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 11, 2020)

Me76 said:


> When does it actually start?



Next weekend


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2020)

IT'S ON!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2020)

Johannes!! I love him too.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 17, 2020)

I LOVE Ranvir Singh!


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 17, 2020)

Just once I would love someone to say ugh I did not want this partner


----------



## D'wards (Oct 17, 2020)

Rebelda said:


> Just once I would love someone to say ugh I did not want this partner


Is "are you happy with this partner?" the most pointless question ever?


----------



## Glitter (Oct 17, 2020)

Strictly is a bit different this year. Tess is wearing a nice dress.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 17, 2020)

Glitter said:


> Strictly is a bit different this year. Tess is wearing a nice dress.


And Claudia isn't in black!


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 17, 2020)

Ugh Anton. My daughter just said 'when does he retire?'


----------



## Espresso (Oct 17, 2020)

Based on that group dance I think Miss Eastenders, the American footballer, the radio 1 DJ, the boy with no vowels, him that was in the boyband  and Bill Bailey will all be good. The political woman and the former marine might as well go home now and Caroline Quentin might be a dark horse. As per usual, in the first week, I never know who the most of them are or what their names are.  It matters not one whit because I look forward to learning more about the rest of them as the weeks go on.  
Ranvir had a very lovely dress, Nicola has got the best teeth and smile in the universe, why has Neil not got a partner yet again and I like Motsi's new hair.  
I know I'm going to miss our very own Shirl in this thread this year. So here's to her. Cheers, Shirl.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 17, 2020)

Nicola and Katya look great together. Katya absolutely loves doing something unexpected and is a genuis with choreography and Nicola looks like she can dance so I’m hoping for great things.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2020)

Glitter said:


> Nicola and Katya look great together. Katya absolutely loves doing something unexpected and is a genuis with choreography and Nicola looks like she can dance so I’m hoping for great things.


I think it's a great pairing, they've both quite athletic builds and like Craig said it'll be really interesting to play with the dynamics of the dance as to who is leading, swapping that around etc.. 

Otherwise I agree with Espresso thoughts above.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 18, 2020)

I am upset about nicola being partnered with kataya.  I think Jeanette would have been so much more sensitive about the choreography.  

Looking at the group dance, Mr no vowels looked pretty nifty, as did Tiffany from eastenders.  I haven't watched it for years but remember that little ginger kid being so funny.  Can't believe she's only 19. 

I do think Nicola doesn't look great though, which is sad.  

Jacquie Smith to go first.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 18, 2020)

Mrs SI was very emotional watching Strictly last night. It was the distancing, the masked audience and band. Stuff isn't going to be normal for a very long time, is it?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 18, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Mrs SI was very emotional watching Strictly last night. It was the distancing, the masked audience and band. Stuff isn't going to be normal for a very long time, is it?



I’m so glad someone else felt that (well not but ykwim). I watched it later last night and I found it completely depressing  I’ve got a lot of personal stuff going on with family that Covid is having an enormous effect on and despite all the trying for positivity I found  it an 
Immensely difficult watch. It made me feel incredibly sad


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 19, 2020)

On the other hand, they've put a lot of work into abiding by the rules and still putting on a show and for that I am grateful.  We  need some Saturday sequins.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 19, 2020)

Yeah that’s how I feel about it too. I think it depends where your crisis head is at. I’m alright about things right now but had it been earlier in the year when I was feeling very anxious and upset I think I’d have felt like colacubes and Mrs catsbum.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2020)

colacubes said:


> I’m so glad someone else felt that (well not but ykwim). I watched it later last night and I found it completely depressing  I’ve got a lot of personal stuff going on with family that Covid is having an enormous effect on and despite all the trying for positivity I found  it an
> Immensely difficult watch. It made me feel incredibly sad


Try watching Jeeves and Wooster - all episodes available on YouTube. I always find the world a rather better place after seeing one of them. Also the Phil silvers show, also on yt


----------



## Espresso (Oct 24, 2020)

Are we ready?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2020)

I really loved Caroline Quentin!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2020)

I've liked everyone so far. However it's Anton now so...


----------



## KatyF (Oct 24, 2020)

Yeah Caroline was great, her poise even when not dancing is great.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 24, 2020)

Caroline is definitely the pick, so far. Jamie was the least good. 
Tess must have made up with the dressers because what she's got on tonight is splendid.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 24, 2020)

Blimey. Maisie was awesome!


----------



## KatyF (Oct 24, 2020)

That was quite a dance. Didn't she win the special last year?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2020)

Maisie is the front runner so far!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 24, 2020)

I didn't really like Jason's dance, but that's down to the choreography and Luba. I reckon he's got it in him, if she can do better for him.


----------



## KatyF (Oct 24, 2020)

Did anyone else feel like a bit of Jason's dance was missed? The music seemed a bit odd at one point.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2020)

He was very light on his feet


----------



## KatyF (Oct 24, 2020)

I liked Ranvir. Very much liked her dress as well.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 24, 2020)

I liked Ranvir, though the music was pants.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 24, 2020)

The quickstep is my favourite dance. That was excellent. Interesting that their costumes mirrored each other. Nice touch to accent the steps.


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 24, 2020)

Nicola and Katya were good. Loved Nicola's footwork and Katya is definitely the best choreographer of all the pros.


----------



## KatyF (Oct 24, 2020)

I loved that jive.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 24, 2020)

Well, Hrvy was stupendous. Or Stpnds, to use his vernacular. Cor!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2020)

Yup, HRVY was really good!


----------



## T & P (Oct 24, 2020)

Espresso said:


> Well, Hrvy was stupendous. Or Stpnds, to use his vernacular. Cor!


I had to look up who the hell he was and I’m still unsure what has merited his social media status, but credit where it’s due- he was pretty good


----------



## Espresso (Oct 24, 2020)

T & P said:


> I had to look up who the hell he was and I’m still unsure what has merited his social media status, but credit where it’s due- he was pretty good


I haven't got the first earthly idea who he is or why he's famous enough to be on on Strictly, but by jove, he's very rubber legged and musical. Good on him


----------



## KatyF (Oct 24, 2020)

He too me by surprise, especially as in the VT he was knackered all the time then he came out and I said to the cat wow he's good!


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2020)

Espresso said:


> Caroline is definitely the pick, so far. Jamie was the least good.
> Tess must have made up with the dressers because what she's got on tonight is splendid.



Are you and I looking at the same outfit 

Was a good standard tonight. Of those in the middle I reckon Bill, Ranvir and Nicola have all got the potential to improve


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2020)

Tess' dress made me hold my tummy every time I saw it!


----------



## Saffy (Oct 25, 2020)

I loved so many of tonight's dances.  😍 

So glad Strictly is back. It's given a bit of sparkle to such a dreary and worrying time.


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 25, 2020)

Watching Bill did make me giggle.  Currently a bit 'Dad dancing', but you can see that he has potential to get better and the voters will keep him in.

Half way through HRVY's dance, I was googling to see if he had gone to stage school, but there was nothing mentioned in his profile.

Maisie was great.

I'm worried that yet another black Radio 1 DJ is going to go early.  But Jamie to go first please.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 25, 2020)

I love Clara! I have her in my family sweepstake and I have high hopes for her.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 25, 2020)

Claudia’s dress was quite nice, Tess as the Americans’ say was a dumpster fire. almost literally as it was reminiscent of a bin bag.

the group this year seem ok, only one obvious dud (the politician) and she doesn’t seem too bad. Anton will be the negative there.

Jamie annoys me a fair bit, the whole spoilt little rich boy thing grates.

Caroline Quentin is living the dream I think dancing with Johanness. I’m hoping her youth dance experience helps her as short and massive boobs is not really the ideal figure for this! really feeling an affinity with her on this experience. she is gonna blub constantly but love her for it. oh thank god a flattering dress. it was a bit slow but looks like Johanness did a good job of choreographing to her current skill level. love them both. love them love them love them. I was fucking weeping by the end of her feedback 

boyband is a strong contender, good potential, likeable, teen vote.

ooh, Clara Amfo made a pretty good start. and of course the lovely Aliash. must remember to vote next week to try and avoid the middling black person early doors exit recurring debacle.

decent waltz but do we have to have the ‘emotions’ out for the marine from the judges, it’s so cloying and also patronising I think?

has Gorka got more attractive and possibly more camp? love him. Eastenders girl is a bit too bubbly for my taste, I feel like strictly is going to be one long raucous hen party for her. I just concentrated on watching Gorka.

omfg, judges on their feet already week 1. calm the fuck down.

American is clearly going to get good, seems quite nice. this week though the song and the dance was oddly too fast and skippy, annoyed me. dodgy choreography? looks like Craig agreed.

Nicola’s quickstep was awesome! clearly the only contestant with the fitness to do that in week 1. the change points were adorable. love Katya as well, so clever.

samba is a shit dance but Bill Bailey made it fun. he couldn’t do hips at all but he was totally on the beat.

so, Mr no vowels has never watched strictly, not even in preparation for being on it. as he had never heard of the jive. ffs. shame he did a decent job of it as he’s on my naughty list now. him and the constantly showboating Janette will make a matching pair.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 25, 2020)

How is this a pickmans thread


----------



## Me76 (Oct 25, 2020)

Loved all of that.  Even Jacquie and Anton weren't cringy.  

Have Oti's boobs got bigger? I have always wondered how the costume department manage to keep them still in teeny costumes, but there seemed to be no support on that at all and they just stayed there.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2020)

“Shout out to my Mum for picking this jumper”.

She didn’t fucking make it. 🙄


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 31, 2020)

I hear they aren’t doing a Hallowe’en week this year. Good. It’s always shit.


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2020)

Is it going to be late because of bloody Johnson??


----------



## Espresso (Oct 31, 2020)

A bit of light relief. Bring it on my Strictly family.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 31, 2020)

Has he got a wrist brace/bandage on because he's got an injury or because he's got some sort of offensive tattoo?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 31, 2020)

Espresso said:


> Has he got a wrist brace/bandage on because he's got an injury or because he's got some sort of offensive tattoo?


It’s the date his alive Dad died.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 31, 2020)

I love the quickstep. Bill was ace!!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 31, 2020)

What the actual arse is Amy wearing? She looks like she's going to run the marathon.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2020)

We're running late because we've been out on Halloween trail. 

Max was alright and Clara was..... alright. I think they both have potential and deserve to stay in they just didn't excite me today.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 31, 2020)

Jamie was a lot better than I expected. Very nice indeed.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2020)

I loved Bill!!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 31, 2020)

Maisie was fab.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 31, 2020)

I loved Bill too!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 31, 2020)

Unless someone actually murders their pro live tonight, Jacqui's toast.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 31, 2020)

This has all the hallmarks of someone going home.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 31, 2020)

Hrvy smashed it again.
And also, Janette's frock was beautiful.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2020)

Anton and Jacqui. Out. Out. OUT!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 31, 2020)

Ranvir cocked up a bit in the kicking steps for the Charleston part, but apart from that she was good. And another lovely frock. 
Thinking on, since sodding lock down I don't think I've worn a frock. Arses.


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2020)

What is with all the poppies? I thought the beeb had banned virtue signalling.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2020)

HRVY was good, he looked like he should be in "The Great Gatsby".


----------



## Espresso (Oct 31, 2020)

Caroline was a bit underwhelming, I am surprised at that. But her dress was absolutely terrible. Johannes' costume was awesome, but hers was drastic.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 31, 2020)

our electricity has just come back on so I have started with Jason and Luba. Luba went so wrong at the end there!

he looks like a banana


----------



## Espresso (Oct 31, 2020)

I do love Jason for his glee and enthusiasm, but I think that's twice Luba has let him down. And also, how young does his Mum look? Some great genes in that family!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2020)

The Small One shouted "Hee Hee" in glee when Johannes started dancing and then started to try and emulate his moves


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2020)

We've voted for Bill, Caroline and Jason. I wanted to vote for HRVY rather than Jason but was told Jason needs the vote more!!


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2020)

Jason, Clara and Nicola for us.  Nicola shouldn't need it, but we thought we better, just in case there are more homophobes out there than assumed.


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 31, 2020)

Hrvy and Nicola for the final. Not sure who the third one will be.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 1, 2020)

boyband did a good jive, although I actually thought it was fairly slow for a jive despite his going on about the speed of it.

Clara looked fabulous, dance was reasonably elegant for a first ballroom.

Bill Bailey was lovely 😊 very quick and light and posture was pretty good.

biscuit prince has a funny concentration face which amused me. I quite liked that he is genuinely terrified though, humanised him.

Janette’s dress was amazing. dodgy vocals for that song.

I do like Nicola and Katya but I’m not a massive fan of wafty storytelling bollocks.

judges were spot on for Caroline, her technique was good but it didn’t feel like she was really going for it.

I missed voting cos I was unexpectedly drunk. only by about 10 mins as well   I would have gone for Clara, Nicola and Caroline I think. prefer Bill to Nicola this week but assume he will have sufficient votes.


----------



## belboid (Nov 1, 2020)

Sorry, biscuit prince?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 1, 2020)

belboid said:


> Sorry, biscuit prince?


Jamie the Blond from Made is Chelsea is the heir to the McVities biscuit empire.


----------



## belboid (Nov 1, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Jamie the Blond from Made is Chelsea is the heir to the McVities biscuit empire.


Aah all makes sense.   I’ll never buy another packet now then


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 1, 2020)

belboid said:


> now then


😬 We can’t say that any more, either.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 1, 2020)

The Biscuit Baron also owns Candy Kittens sweets if you were tempted to buy them   Clearly not as thick as he comes across.

Finally caught up. I _loved_ Bill - he was so quick and just a joy to watch. I hope Caroline lightens up - I realised the reason I didn’t recognise her is because she used to have a twinkle. And it‘s gone 

Nicola was good but I don’t like the wafty bollocks either. Janette’s dress was gorgeous! Maisie - no story arc.

jackie smith has to go today. She’s not funny bad, she’s just bad

ETA: I wonder how much they have been training since they knew they were doing it? Maisie _must_ have had lessons - she can’t be that good with zero training because so much of the way you have to hold your body and move your feet is unnatural.

I listened to fortunately podcast at the end of January and Clara Amfo knew she was doing SCD then


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 1, 2020)

i think Caroline was feeling the pressure of a 'sexy' dance. hope that the feedback helps her get a bit more comfortable with the performance when it's not a straightforward elegant which she can obviously already do.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 1, 2020)

Caroline’s biggest problem was Johanes. It was the same last year with Catherine. In dances like the paso and the samba he is SO SO good that if the celeb isn’t quite there, or it isn’t their dance, it really shows.

I love Johanes but him being AMAZING is sometimes not ideal for his partner.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 1, 2020)

Glitter said:


> Caroline’s biggest problem was Johanes. It was the same last year with Catherine. In dances like the paso and the samba he is SO SO good that if the celeb isn’t quite there, or it isn’t their dance, it really shows.
> 
> I love Johanes but him being AMAZING is sometimes not ideal for his partner.


That’s an interesting point and I think I agree. Like Shirley said, he’s a show off. The best pros try to make their celeb look good (much as hate Anton, putting Jacqui on a swing was a kindness)


----------



## Espresso (Nov 1, 2020)

Claudia's trousers are hideous. Among other things, they make her look like she's got no feet.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2020)

Espresso said:


> Claudia's trousers are hideous. Among other things, they make her look like she's got no feet.


They look like they're designed to trip you up!


----------



## Espresso (Nov 1, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> They look like they're designed to trip you up!


I know. 
The only time I ever wore wide legged trousers I went arse over tit in the pub. 
They went to the charity shop as soon as they were washed.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 1, 2020)

I love Claudia's trousers tonight! 
Most trousers are like that on me   (((my short legs))).


----------



## trashpony (Nov 1, 2020)

She’s wearing butterscotch angel delight trousers.

Goad they’ve gone. no more Anton either. Phew


----------



## trashpony (Nov 1, 2020)

I’ve just realised who HRVY reminds me of!


----------



## Espresso (Nov 1, 2020)

He's very wide mouthed and musical and fluid, so he reminds me of the man Jack Lemmon was going to marry in Some Like it Hot. Joe E Brown.
Ace tango dancer,


----------



## Looby (Nov 1, 2020)

I only watched last night’s episode today. I watched Jacqui’s dance three times because I got distracted and then had to show Mr Looby. So fucking awful.

I’m so glad we haven’t had to put up with fucking Anton for more than two shows. See, 2020 isn’t a total shitshow. ❤


----------



## belboid (Nov 7, 2020)

Why is Karen dressed as Ghislaine Maxwell?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 7, 2020)

I liked Johannes' Grace Jones!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2020)

BoatieBird said:


> I liked Johannes' Grace Jones!


Me too!!


----------



## Espresso (Nov 7, 2020)

These pro dances in the time of covid are a lot more spectacular. Suppose they benefit from being able to reshoot if anyone fluffs a step and the cgi, of course. 

Didn't like Nicola's dance at all. Nope.


----------



## belboid (Nov 7, 2020)

Maisie’s tho.... horrible song but what incredible movement.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 7, 2020)

Johannes bum definitely scores a 10


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2020)

I want to play Mama Rose one day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2020)

That Paso was just so surreal. Wrong choice of music. And film.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2020)

Inspired by the Stars Wars dance the Emperor watches on!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2020)

I really liked that cha cha cha.


----------



## belboid (Nov 7, 2020)

And now why is Jamie playing Freddie Starr?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2020)

Mr. QofG's signature move of kissing his biceps was in that charleston!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 7, 2020)

Only just started watching but Tess has definitely made up with Wardrobe, she looks fantastic   Also loving Claud's sequins.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 7, 2020)

I love Nicola and Katya so much


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 7, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The Small One shouted "Hee Hee" in glee when Johannes started dancing and then started to try and emulate his moves



Start 'em young


----------



## Espresso (Nov 7, 2020)

Ranvir and Bill were my favourites tonight. I liked JJ and Caroline. 
Can't say I understood the high marks for Jamie's dance. Can I demand a recount?


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 7, 2020)

Bill Bailey looks fucking great with eyeliner on!


----------



## Saffy (Nov 7, 2020)

Bill and Oti were amazing!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2020)

Once again I loved Bill!!


----------



## Espresso (Nov 7, 2020)

Maybe I missed it, but usually at the start, the voiceover  dude says that SCD is live. I got the feeling tonight that it wasn't live. That'll be covid shit, no doubt.
But did he say it?


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 7, 2020)

Awww JJ  their dance was very sweet.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 8, 2020)

ah, the professionals living their best Bond life. loved the 80s Karen and wtf with making Neil be Dr No?

totally distracted throughout Nicola’s jive by the truly awful fit of her crappy tinfoil jumpsuit. surprised she could do any kicks or flicks with the crotch at her fucking knees!

eastenders girl did a lovely job on the frozen thing, love Gorka, and oh dear at the singing. quite a hard song I would have thought but come on, you’re meant to be a professional singer ffs.

Caroline is so much more comfortable doing a character, but Craig was right that the character was all in the face and the body was still very balletic and elegant. still a good dancer though, wonder if part of the hesitance to go for it is age.

American didn’t do anything wrong in particular but it felt like he had no musicality. at least he’s enjoying it!

ooh that was marine’s break through dance for me, very flowing and musical.

adorable gnomes, really cute choreography from Janette. it’s a shame she always ruins it for her celeb towards the end with batshit choreography and clearly she didn’t include all the right moves this time even though it looked good to this layman.

I didn’t think Ranvir’s was 9s great, although it was good. I think I may have only half-watched though so possibly my fault.

biscuit boy looked so ridiculous but I must confess I’m starting to like him. Karen is a genius, apart from not planning a way to get down…

Clara looked amazing again. pretty good moves as well. I actually think if they’d done a more straight tango it would have been better though. definitely better posture.

the Simpsons thing was weird as hell and felt like it had no real dance content to me.

loved Bill! not quite sure it was a 9 but he is certainly improving.

not sure who i want to go. probably biscuit boy but i'd be happy with the American going. everyone else is too good / i like too much.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 8, 2020)

American and Nicola were the weakest for me this week.  Although I think Max could be in trouble too.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 8, 2020)

Who's for the off then? I reckon it should be Jamie, but it will probably be Jason.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 8, 2020)

Still catching up. I like Clara but that wasn't a great performance IMO. Jamie and Karen very overmarked, didn't get that at all. Ranvir also overmarked, although she was certainly better than Jamie!


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 8, 2020)

Just caught up. The American was my least favourite, I think because I didn't like the music/choreography combination. Wasn't keen on HRVY, weirdly disjointed and fidgety. Don't care about Maisie, too good from the off. Boring. Agree with Sapphireblue completely about Nicola's awful saggy jumpsuit and only half watching Ranvir. Biscuit baron only gets a pass because I love Karen. Can't stand him. 

I'm going to go off Caroline completely if she doesn't shake off the ballet soon  

Love Bill, his footwork was fantastic. I really liked the Simpsons one too, very clever. JJ was lovely. I liked Clara's tango but it wasn't wow.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm just watching the Simpsons one now. What on earth is this?   Hated it.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 8, 2020)

marmite dance


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 8, 2020)

Katya looks rather distracting in the tinfoil jumpsuit


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> I'm just watching the Simpsons one now. What on earth is this?   Hated it.


That big belly made him look ungainly and oddly shaped, but he actually did what he was meant to really well.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 8, 2020)

Fuck you, British public


----------



## Espresso (Nov 8, 2020)

If I was Ranvir I think I might be actively considering a new haircut when the hairdressers get back to work. That really suits her face.


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Fuck you, British public


Thankfully their decision is not final!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2020)

I reckon it's bye bye Jason


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2020)

Deffo


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 8, 2020)

Jason so wooden.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 8, 2020)

Good bye Jason. Your grin was the best thing about you.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 8, 2020)

trashpony said:


> Good bye Jason. Your grin was the best thing about you.


He reminded me of American dad....its his jawline.


----------



## Looby (Nov 8, 2020)

God, Jason was so dull. Ex of Nadine Coyle from Girls Aloud if you were wondering (which you probably weren’t).
Caroline is so so annoying, she’s really bugging me. Too luvvie and too dramatic, I can’t stand it!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 8, 2020)

Looby said:


> God, Jason was so dull. Ex of Nadine Coyle from Girls Aloud if you were wondering (which you probably weren’t).
> Caroline is so so annoying, she’s really bugging me. Too luvvie and too dramatic, I can’t stand it!


I really haven’t warmed to her at all which is odd because I have always admired her.
Espresso - I think it must be live or they’d be up until midnight doing the dance off. And surely they want to get that over and done with (and the couple sent home) as fast as they can?

It’s very weird with no live audience though - even a tiny one like last week.


----------



## Looby (Nov 8, 2020)

trashpony said:


> I really haven’t warmed to her at all which is odd because I have always admired her.


Yeah I always thought she was alright before, I didn’t expect her to bug me as much as she has.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 8, 2020)

Saaaame. I thought I'd said it here but I think I texted it to Glitter. I really can't warm to Caroline. Way way too earnest, darling.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 9, 2020)

Caroline is probably my least favourite of those remaining - and I though she'd be one of my favourites. 
I have to say I like all of the rest of them so far. I've even warmed to Jamie. Anyone who is prepared to look a complete idiot dressed as hercules clearly doesn't take himself too seriously


----------



## Glitter (Nov 9, 2020)

I like Jamie too. He’s a good sport and he knows he’s hanging by a thread so just wants to make the most of it!


----------



## Espresso (Nov 9, 2020)

trashpony said:


> I really haven’t warmed to her at all which is odd because I have always admired her.
> Espresso - I think it must be live or they’d be up until midnight doing the dance off. And surely they want to get that over and done with (and the couple sent home) as fast as they can?
> 
> It’s very weird with no live audience though - even a tiny one like last week.



When it is a live show you don't get out much before midnight, to be fair. 
I will be paying attention to the show on Saturday to see if they say it is live.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2020)

Nooooooo!! 









						Nicola Adams leaves Strictly after dance partner catches Covid
					

Former boxing pro and Jones made history as the BBC show’s first ever same-sex pairing




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 12, 2020)

Surely that means something has gone wrong in the Strictly h&s regime. I thought they’d all been cocooned in special housing after having quarantined for 14 days prior to filming starting?

That seems pretty serious.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 12, 2020)

It would be Katja ffs  Gutted though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Surely that means something has gone wrong in the Strictly h&s regime. I thought they’d all been cocooned in special housing after having quarantined for 14 days prior to filming starting?
> 
> That seems pretty serious.


Yes that's what I thought. They were all in some shielding regime and have been for a while.


----------



## Looby (Nov 12, 2020)

Apparently there are strict rules around training and filming but they’re not shielding. Some are still living with parents/families and can still go out and about. 
I wonder if things will get stricter now.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 12, 2020)

Looby said:


> Apparently there are strict rules around training and filming but they’re not shielding. Some are still living with parents/families and can still go out and about.
> I wonder if things will get stricter now.


That’s not what we read before the show started. And what you’re saying does seem more lax than necessary if you spend all day touching someone else!  I’m a bit shocked tbh.


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2020)

From the pre show announcements:

*One* dancer in each celeb and professional pairing will live alone for the duration of the series, which is shorter this year starting in October instead of September, and the couples must form a support bubble with each other.

it seems mostly to be the celeb that is alone from the vt’s.  The dancers had already formed a group to record all the pro dances.


----------



## Looby (Nov 12, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> That’s not what we read before the show started. And what you’re saying does seem more lax than necessary if you spend all day touching someone else!  I’m a bit shocked tbh.


With bake off they all stayed in a hotel for the whole of filming with families too if they wanted but obviously this is a much longer time period.
They probably would have struggled to get people to sign up and I guess assumed that social distancing would be enough. Either it’s not or Katya has been naughty.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 12, 2020)

Looby said:


> Either it’s not or Katya has been naughty.


I don’t feel it would be fair for me to comment.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 12, 2020)

Looby said:


> Apparently there are strict rules around training and filming but they’re not shielding. Some are still living with parents/families and can still go out and about.
> I wonder if things will get stricter now.


It was my understanding that they were isolated as a couple. They said that Aliaz and Janette weren't living together!


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 12, 2020)

Oh no


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 12, 2020)

Rylan is also self isolating, it seems.


----------



## Looby (Nov 12, 2020)

trashpony said:


> It was my understanding that they were isolated as a couple. They said that Aliaz and Janette weren't living together!


Giovanni and Gemma aren’t either.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 12, 2020)

Gorka and Gemma and the baby are living apart too. They just showed him a video on ITT to try to make him cry in public.


----------



## Looby (Nov 12, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Gorka and Gemma and the baby are living apart too. They just showed him a video on ITT to try to make him cry in public.


Oh god, Gorka not Giovanni.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 12, 2020)

Why can't they get a replacement dancer in?


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Why can't they get a replacement dancer in?


Cos Nicola has to isolate for two weeks now, I presume.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 13, 2020)

And now Motsi 








						Strictly Come Dancing judge Motsi Mabuse has to isolate after urgent trip home to Germany
					

The judge will be appearing virtually on the dance contest this weekend.




					www.radiotimes.com
				




Hopefully just a temporary thing.
There are rumours that Anton might replace her for two weeks. Let's hope not.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 13, 2020)

BoatieBird said:


> And now Motsi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't think Motsi is a great judge tbh but I was so pleased to have got rid of anton so early for once


----------



## Glitter (Nov 13, 2020)

One of them did mention their family this week and it was clear they were going home.

Even if they’re holed up in a hotel they will come into contact with drivers or public transport presumably? And the hotel staff. And wardrobe and make up, who are probably at home and going to supermarkets etc, or have kids in school.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 13, 2020)

trashpony said:


> I don't think Motsi is a great judge tbh but I was so pleased to have got rid of anton so early for once



I bring bad tidings:


----------



## trashpony (Nov 13, 2020)

It would be really mean of me to wish he has to isolate wouldn’t it


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 13, 2020)

There is a very real chance of the wheels coming off this season and them not getting to the final, isn’t there?


----------



## trashpony (Nov 13, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> There is a very real chance of the wheels coming off this season and them not getting to the final, isn’t there?


I really think so. The chances of another judge or contestant having to isolate is pretty high I‘d say.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2020)

Tess looks good tonight!


----------



## Espresso (Nov 14, 2020)

Espresso said:


> I will be paying attention to the show on Saturday to see if they say it is live.


They did say it was. 
(I know you're probably not supposed to quote yourself, but I'm delighted to have remembered!)


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2020)

Janette is a salsa goddess.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 14, 2020)

Hrvy was very good. Shirley will just lurve the pot stirrer move.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 14, 2020)

HRVY and Jeanette were good, but a 10? I don't think so.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 14, 2020)

I loved Ranvir's dress, but I don't think she sold that dance.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 14, 2020)

Max was FAB!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2020)

Espresso said:


> I loved Ranvir's dress, but I don't think she sold that dance.



Interesting - I thought she really did, despite being a little flat footed.

Max was good but I didn't love the routine, if I'm honest. American Smooth is usually one of my favourites but that was lacking in glamour.


----------



## belboid (Nov 14, 2020)

Shirley loves JJ’s package!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2020)

belboid said:


> Shirley loves JJ’s package!



Innit  steady on love!


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2020)

Why do you lot dislike Anton? 
I'm fairly new to strictly so not in the know.


----------



## cyril_smear (Nov 14, 2020)

what was the bad language by max that was picked up on the mic?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 14, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> what was the bad language by max that was picked up on the mic?


I missed it, too!


----------



## belboid (Nov 14, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Why do you lot dislike Anton?
> I'm fairly new to strictly so not in the know.


He’s generically smarmy and blates a Tory.  And he was specifically racist to his partner a few years ago

See - Strictly Come Dancing: Anton Du Beke apologises over racist term


----------



## Espresso (Nov 14, 2020)

I missed Max's language, too. 

I though JJ looked really out of his depth in that jive. 

Maisie is really very good.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 14, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Why do you lot dislike Anton?
> I'm fairly new to strictly so not in the know.


He’s just vile. He’s arrogant, boring, and not even a good all round dancer.
He doesn’t look after his dance partners well - doesn’t work to their strengths or personalities but just makes fun of them.
Horrid man.
Hth


----------



## Espresso (Nov 14, 2020)

belboid said:


> He’s generically smarmy and blates a Tory.  And he was specifically racist to his partner a few years ago


I remember that. If I had been Laila Rouass I would have kicked off something shocking.

He also said fat people should be shot. 

He's a proper charmer isn't he?


----------



## belboid (Nov 14, 2020)

Espresso said:


> I remember that. If I had been Laila Rouass I would have kicked off something shocking.
> 
> He also said fat people should be shot.
> 
> He's a proper charmer isn't he?


She walked out in him when he said she looked like a terrorist, iirr (but was persuaded back)


----------



## belboid (Nov 14, 2020)

Bill!


----------



## T & P (Nov 14, 2020)

I fucking love Bill Bailey


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2020)

I want Bill and Oti to win.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 14, 2020)

Bill is so very musical. Cool.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 14, 2020)

Guineveretoo said:


> I missed it, too!


Don't think it was broadcast, but they went nuclear on the apology to be safe


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 14, 2020)

Loved Bill and Oti!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 14, 2020)

Claudia has me laughing out loud just then!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2020)

Oh my god, Bill was BRILLIANT!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2020)

Bill and Oti  😍


----------



## D'wards (Nov 14, 2020)

Something about Caroline gets on my tits,  but I can't put my finger in it. 

Same with Emma Thompson- think it might be the confident theatrical mannerisms


----------



## D'wards (Nov 14, 2020)

Could....could Bill be a potential winner?

Dare I say it?


----------



## Espresso (Nov 14, 2020)

Caroline was a bit meh. 

I loved that by Jamie! Very brave on the costume front to have them dressed the same, because if he'd been out of time it would have been very obvious.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2020)

I enjoyed Jamie. He seems a good sport.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2020)

Jamie gets right on my pecs, but I enjoyed that despite myself. Very funny to have them dressed the same.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2020)

Clara looked beautiful. And I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 14, 2020)

Looked like Clara smacked Aljaz in the face at the end there! 
Loved that.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2020)

Clara  😍


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2020)

Clara was amazing   Absolutely fabulous.


----------



## belboid (Nov 14, 2020)

Clara was indeed fee nom e nall


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2020)

We have voted for Clara, Bill and Caroline (the small one's choice because he likes Johannes)


----------



## Looby (Nov 14, 2020)

Sorry bit behind but Bill was amazing! What a star.
His dog died this week too. 😞
Fucking Anton is proper touting for the next judges job isn’t he. 😡


----------



## belboid (Nov 14, 2020)

Two for ranvir n one for max - just to, uhh, maximise the chances of JJ being bottom


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2020)

I voted twice for Clara and once for Bill.

The standard of dancing seems to have really improved!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 14, 2020)

The foal was Outraged when he thought Anton had replaced Motsi.  

it was nice to see her at the end. Clara was great, as was Bill. I even liked the biscuit baron.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 14, 2020)

Why did no one tell me Bill Bailey was on the show!! I am a massive Bailey fan!


----------



## Saffy (Nov 14, 2020)

I'm watching on catch up and whizzing through all the talking nonsense.
I really enjoyed Jamie and Karen this week but Bill and Oti are my favourites!


----------



## Looby (Nov 14, 2020)

I’ve only just finished watching, it’s been paused for an hour for calls. Clara was fucking amazing!


----------



## miss direct (Nov 14, 2020)

I watched my first ever episode of this tonight. Quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 15, 2020)

Clara was amazing!


----------



## dessiato (Nov 15, 2020)

I’ve not watched this except for once or twice when in UK, but this with Bill Bailey sounds fun. I might try to get it here.

As an aside, Kevin Clifton’s parents taught my wife and I to dance. He and his sister were great dancers as children so to see them in shows such as this came as no surprise.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 15, 2020)

nice dresses for both Claudia and Tess for a change.

not a massive fan of the salsa but I thought Harvey did a good job.

oof, the juxtaposition of the fabulous singers being welcomed after that fairly awful falsetto.

Anton can’t decide if he’s channelling Bruno or Len and went for a mixture of both. ghastly.

ugh at the hot comments from the judges about Hrvy, he looks 12, it’s cringey.

and YES, Shirley, it IS too early for a 10 you fucking muppet.

Ranvir did good hips but she felt a bit tentative still to me. the confidence in her face didn’t go all the way to her eyes. Anton doesn’t know anything about latin lol. am fast-forwarding his babble from now on.

Max was decent this week, noticeable counting throughout though, I feel like he’s still having to really concentrate and not relaxing into it.

JJ’s jive was alright, great timing but I feel like it needed more energy and bounce. it wasn’t properly laboured though tbf. love that song. he's in danger of going as the standard is pretty high.

I do love Gorka but not a fan of the pissing about at the start of that. also worst version of that song I’ve ever heard. Maisie was great hips, not sure about the rest.

how is the best street dance I’ve seen on strictly performed by an old white man?! well, because, TUNE, Bill Bailey and Oti. awesome. Shirley, you can give this one a 10.

Beautiful waltz by Caroline, no surprise, ballroom is her jam. noticed she is the first larger lady who not only hasn’t yet had a truly awful outfit, but every one has been flattering and pretty. wondering if wardrobe are nicer to her cos she’s a theatre luvvie.

Karen, two weeks in a row, showing Anton how to put humour into a routine without making me want to poke my eyes out with a sharp stick. really enjoyed that! outfits really really worked also. Karen is a genius and Jamie is so lucky with his partner.

great Charleston from Clara. lots of energy and good timing. Aliaz is a darling with the choreography.

voted for Clara, Bill and Caroline.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 15, 2020)

I reckon it will be Caroline and JJ in the dance off. But I'm always wrong.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 15, 2020)

I was thinking Max and Caroline. I reckon Prince Harry might get JJ through!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 15, 2020)

I've just watched Bill's dance again 'cos I liked it so much


----------



## belboid (Nov 15, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've just watched Bill's dance again 'cos I liked it so much


we immediately rewatched his and Clara's last night.  I may just have to remind myself what Bill's was like.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 15, 2020)

belboid said:


> we immediately rewatched his and Clara's last night.  I may just have to remind myself what Bill's was like.


Both of them are just so joyful, as well as being great dances


----------



## belboid (Nov 15, 2020)

Even after watching it three times now, I've still barely paid any attention to what Oti was doing.  A sentence I could not previously have ever imagined writing.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 15, 2020)

Claudia looks very classy tonight. Love a red frock.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 15, 2020)

Sounded like Amy thought the same as me, that JJ was going to be in the dance off.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 15, 2020)

Maisie is a total victim of being so good that everyone thinks you don’t need votes.

Not arsed about her being in the dance off but no way is she out.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 15, 2020)

She is very good, but I find her hard to warm to.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 15, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> She is very good, but I find her hard to warm to.



Oh me too. But the judges will put her through.

Although Max has a chance....(he’s gone, I’m sure of it)


----------



## belboid (Nov 15, 2020)

Glitter said:


> Oh me too. But the judges will put her through.
> 
> Although Max has a chance....(he’s gone, I’m sure of it)


I suppose Maisie could fall over and break a leg...


----------



## Glitter (Nov 15, 2020)

Anyone else think Max and Dianne are shagging btw?


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 15, 2020)

Glitter said:


> Anyone else think Max and Dianne are shagging btw?



He wishes, maybe


----------



## Espresso (Nov 15, 2020)

Aww, shame to see him go, I thought he was pretty good.

I miss the ending of the results show when all the others would come in for a big cuddly scrum.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 15, 2020)

Glitter said:


> Anyone else think Max and Dianne are shagging btw?


Haha...I just said that I bet Joe is pleased they're out.


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2020)

Glitter said:


> Anyone else think Max and Dianne are shagging btw?


He had cameras in training for his girlfriend Stacey Giggs to watch because he’s too flirty.    Sounds like a healthy dynamic!









						Strictly's Max installs camera at dance studio so girlfriend can keep eye on him
					

Max George has shared on installing cameras in the dance studio that he and Dianne Buswell practice in for Strictly Come Dancing




					www.google.co.uk


----------



## Glitter (Nov 15, 2020)

Looby said:


> He had cameras in training for his girlfriend Stacey Giggs to watch because he’s too flirty.    Sounds like a healthy dynamic!



Stacey probably has some serious trust issues, all things considered. (Not that I think that’s a healthy situation to be in)

For me it was more how he was with Dianne compared to how unimpressed he seemed with Stacey’s video after the dance.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 15, 2020)

Looby said:


> He had cameras in training for his girlfriend Stacey Giggs to watch because he’s too flirty.    Sounds like a healthy dynamic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, I’m fairly certain the pic in that link is in my local, when I’m at my Mum’s. Stacey Giggs only lives round the corner 🤣


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2020)

Glitter said:


> Stacey probably has some serious trust issues, all things considered. (Not that I think that’s a healthy situation to be in)
> 
> For me it was more how he was with Dianne compared to how unimpressed he seemed with Stacey’s video after the dance.


Ah, I missed all that, I just watched the dances and skilled most of the chat.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 16, 2020)

urgh, we've reached the part where people who didn't really deserve to go get the boot. neither of them deserved to be bottom two really but i think pretty much everyone left has potential now so it gets tough.

next week if Caroline still doesn't show any real aptitude for Latin i'm sad to say it should probably be her to go.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 16, 2020)

It was interesting that Shirley voted for Max and Dianne. I thought he was better second time around. 

I'm surprised Maisie isn't getting the public vote - I always thought soap actors did well but maybe all her votes went to JJ. 

I agree with you Sapphireblue that Caroline won't do well at latin. Her ballet training saved her this week and she even cracked a joke! She has a beautiful coup de pied.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2020)

Strangely reassuring to see both Tess and Claudia wearing absolutely hideous outfits.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 21, 2020)

Oh I liked that!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2020)

Oti looks beeyootiful 😍 and that was rather lovely.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 21, 2020)

Gotta love Bill 😍


----------



## trashpony (Nov 21, 2020)

Oh-tee??


----------



## Espresso (Nov 21, 2020)

Bill is splendid.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 21, 2020)

That made me smile as Bill always does.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 21, 2020)

What did Bill get? I turned away for a sec


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 21, 2020)

D'wards said:


> What did Bill get? I turned away for a sec


25


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2020)

This is one of the worst vocals I've ever heard on this show   Sorry Dave Arch and co.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 21, 2020)

The song for that salsa was dreadful.


----------



## KatyF (Nov 21, 2020)

What was that song?!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 21, 2020)

Wtf are the feminine sensing zones?!


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 21, 2020)

Claudia's outfit looks like pj's 😁


----------



## Espresso (Nov 21, 2020)

I think that's the first quickstep of the series, and while I usually like a quickstep, I didn't like that one.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Claudia's outfit looks like pj's 😁



It's like a weird suit jacket onesie


----------



## D'wards (Nov 21, 2020)

trashpony said:


> Wtf are the feminine sensing zones?!


I thought that


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 21, 2020)

trashpony said:


> Wtf are the feminine sensing zones?!


Google says vag and nips


----------



## Espresso (Nov 21, 2020)

trashpony said:


> Wtf are the feminine sensing zones?!



Your avatar next to that question made me laugh. 

But yeah; no idea.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 21, 2020)

Oh do shut up Anton


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2020)

trashpony said:


> Wtf are the feminine sensing zones?!



Presumably the things that mean women know where everyone else's shit is around the house


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 21, 2020)

9 for that foxtrot? Bog off!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 9 for that foxtrot? Bog off!!



Innit! One more than Bill, I think not


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 21, 2020)

BoatieBird said:


> Oh do shut up Anton


I just thought that!!


----------



## KatyF (Nov 21, 2020)

Thought that was a bit bitty, didn't flow very well for me


----------



## Espresso (Nov 21, 2020)

Blimey, she's getting toasted. Poor Clara.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 21, 2020)

Terrible, terrible outfits for Clara and Aljaz.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2020)

It wasn't great though, sadly. I really like her, but that dance was not the best.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 21, 2020)

That’s wasn’t good. who chooses the song? It was a bad choice and the choreography was awful


----------



## trashpony (Nov 21, 2020)

Biscuit baron doing street dance. Dear god


----------



## D'wards (Nov 21, 2020)

Do they keep pushing the girlfriend angles to stop people having affairs? 

Has there been an affair recently?


----------



## Espresso (Nov 21, 2020)

I thought Jamie was aces!


----------



## KatyF (Nov 21, 2020)

I expected to hate that but I didn't mind it!


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 21, 2020)

Cringe cringe cringe at Jamie.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 21, 2020)

That was kind of bizarre. I thought he did well but it was.... bizarre!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 21, 2020)

Wtf? Jamie didn't deserve 10s for that


----------



## Espresso (Nov 21, 2020)

Feeble, whiny, diabolical song for a tango, but the dance was excellent. HRVY looks like a dancer.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 21, 2020)

I really enjoyed that tango.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2020)

Janette looks amazing tonight. 

Not one person so far this series has had a decent tango song


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 21, 2020)

Dreadful music. Totally does not go with that dance.


----------



## KatyF (Nov 21, 2020)

Another bad music choice


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 21, 2020)

I predict clara and bill dance off.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2020)

Caroline and Johannes' VT makes it look like they're gearing up to make a cheesy porno.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 21, 2020)

"Hang on... I need to make some notes" says Mr. QofG's as Johannes starts dancing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 21, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> I predict clara and bill dance off.


Oh I hope not but I fear you're right.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 21, 2020)

I thought that was ghastly. Not for me at all, Caroline.


----------



## Serene (Nov 21, 2020)

Do you think Tess and Claudia are best friends in real life?


----------



## Espresso (Nov 21, 2020)

Cor! Loved Ranvir.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 21, 2020)

Serene said:


> Do you think Tess and Claudia are best friends in real life?


No


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2020)

Espresso said:


> Cor! Loved Ranvir.



Yes, that was excellently filthy


----------



## Serene (Nov 21, 2020)

Its those occasional fixed grins and death stares that have me wondering.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 21, 2020)

Two votes for Bill and one for HRVY (for the Small One who feels Johannes will be safe without his vote this week!)


----------



## Espresso (Nov 21, 2020)

The music and songs tonight were the the worst for a very long time. Whoever is in charge of the music must now be in league with whoever dresses Tess and Claudia.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 21, 2020)

I voted Bill, clara  ranvir. Even though Clara's dance wasn't great.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 21, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Yes, that was excellently filthy


Quite gusset heavy on occasion this programme


----------



## Serene (Nov 21, 2020)

Aye, this weeks songs werent very good. Last weeks was a lot better. The opening intro segway thing was good though.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> I voted Bill, clara  ranvir. Even though Clara's dance wasn't great.



Same here.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 21, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Same here.


And here


----------



## trashpony (Nov 21, 2020)

Caroline s facial expressions were bizarre


----------



## Looby (Nov 21, 2020)

Caroline’s dance was horrendous. When she licked him I gasped and rewound it to make Mr Looby watch it.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 21, 2020)

Looby said:


> Caroline’s dance was horrendous. When she licked him I gasped and rewound it to make Mr Looby watch it.


It didn't really work. It just seemed a bit creepy.
I wonder if Bill would get away with it


----------



## Espresso (Nov 22, 2020)

D'wards said:


> It didn't really work. It just seemed a bit creepy.
> I wonder if Bill would get away with it


Pffft. Not a chance. 
If any older man celeb was basically going "Phoaaaaar!" throughout the routine, leering at and licking any portion of his young female partner's body, he'd be slated by the judges. And the viewers.
Double standards a go go.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 22, 2020)

I thought she acted it rather than dancing it. They like her though.

I really liked biscuit boy’s dance last night, I thought he was ace. Like Craig, I was wondering if he was too posh to street dance but he nailed it.

I really thought I was going to hate him but I find him very endearing.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 22, 2020)

Glitter said:


> I thought she acted it rather than dancing it. They like her though.
> 
> I really liked biscuit boy’s dance last night, I thought he was ace. Like Craig, I was wondering if he was too posh to street dance but he nailed it.
> 
> I really thought I was going to hate him but I find him very endearing.


 I feel more kindly towards him after his sisters vid chat....and hate myself for it......


----------



## marshall (Nov 22, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> I feel more kindly towards him after his sisters vid chat....and hate myself for it......



Haha, same, and I'm an MIC devotee  so know what a shit-stirring gossip he can be - it's all real y'know  - but can't help but warm to him.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 22, 2020)

Bill was great again, not an awesome week though.

Maisie was a bit flung around, she’s quite good but the lifts were a bit much for me.

Tess is particularly stilted this week, the fucking cringe when she did the ‘punchline’ to Claudia’s joke.

didn’t like JJ’s quickstep at all, all Amy’s fault though. the choreography wasn’t great and it felt like they were forcing the song choice, quite a lot of that wasn’t actually very quick.

I wanted to like Clara but samba is just such a shit dance that hardly anyone can do. hope it doesn’t fuck her over.

another street dance like I actually liked, (although it couldn’t be more different than Bill’s), what is going on this series? Karen is a fucking genius. that was proper 90s style, the kind of thing cheesy teens like Kriss Kross danced.

decent tango from Hrvy.

ok, I’m over Caroline now. all that fucking gurning and no energy in her body still. not quite sure how it got those scores.

Ranvir’s argentine tango was good but I felt there was a lot of slow foot dragging from her and not enough of the dramatic leg movements.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 22, 2020)

Caroline reminded me of those middle aged white women who go to Ghana to meet toy boys. Just cringey and creepy


----------



## Serene (Nov 22, 2020)

Will they be scoring points for adultery this year?

Is Ranvir married? she looks like she is having fun.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 22, 2020)

Ooh dance off Caroline and Clara?


----------



## belboid (Nov 22, 2020)

You’d have to imagine so.  And Clara to lose, sadly.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 22, 2020)

Billy Ocean had some great songs, but his voice isn't up to it any more. Just checked, he's 70!


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 22, 2020)

Billy Ocean...take you hat off and let me look at your silver locs!
Terrible music!


----------



## belboid (Nov 22, 2020)

The dancers seemed to be listening to completely different music


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 22, 2020)

Omg! Clara yay!


----------



## Serene (Nov 22, 2020)

Is Claudia going to a funeral?


----------



## Espresso (Nov 22, 2020)

Oooh! Controversial! 
I don't think Caroline is as good as Maisie, but the judges seem to disagree with me.


----------



## belboid (Nov 22, 2020)

Blimey.  The curse of ‘not needing’ the votes I reckon


----------



## Serene (Nov 22, 2020)

Maisie is a good dancer.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 22, 2020)

I feel really sorry for Maisie. Yes, she’s brilliant but it must hurt not getting the popular vote and she’s only young.

Her eyeshadow is incredible too.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 22, 2020)

Can't watch Caroline again!
Although 'Rescue me' is a top tune.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 22, 2020)

Phew. Right result.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 22, 2020)

Phew. No more gurning


----------



## marshall (Nov 22, 2020)

Why isn't Maisie getting the votes?


----------



## Glitter (Nov 22, 2020)

marshall said:


> Why isn't Maisie getting the votes?



She’s too good. Half of the voters think she doesn’t need them because she’s so good and the other half get pissed off when someone who is clearly dance trained comes on the show.

It doesn’t usually happen so soon but it’s a funny year.


----------



## marshall (Nov 22, 2020)

How dance-trained can she be, she's only 19.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 22, 2020)

marshall said:


> How dance-trained can she be, she's only 19.


I thought dancers started training g from a young age. Masie went to a singing and stage school prior to her first acting job at 4.


----------



## Serene (Nov 22, 2020)

If she is trained like that then she shouldnt be allowed to compete.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 22, 2020)

Serene said:


> If she is trained like that then she shouldnt be allowed to compete.


Well quite a few of the contestants come from a drama trained background...but I'm guessing they have to fit a criteria like no formal dance training. 
Masie has youth and natural aptitude on her side imo.


----------



## belboid (Nov 22, 2020)

It doesn’t really sound like she had that much training, doing ‘a bit’ of street and hip hop is what most young actors will do.   Having already been on an edition is a bit off tho


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 22, 2020)

Omg the relief on Clara and Alijaz's faces! They knew they'd be out if they were in the danceoff. So happy for them. 

Caroline has left at the right point I think. Nice to see her and Joanness clearly have a real friendship.


----------



## marshall (Nov 23, 2020)

Sapphireblue said:


> Omg the relief on Clara and Alijaz's faces! They knew they'd be out if they were in the danceoff. So happy for them.
> 
> Caroline has left at the right point I think. Nice to see her and Joanness clearly have a real friendship.



Do you think? Heard reports of big rows, walk-outs. Only the tabs though


----------



## Looby (Nov 23, 2020)

I missed last night as I’m not at home. Thank fuck for that! 
Sad to see lovely Johannes out though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2020)

I wasn't sad to see Caroline go, I loved her first dance but she didn't seem to be moving forward at all and I didn't like her dance last night.

The Small One will be very sad that Johannes is out though!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 23, 2020)

marshall said:


> Do you think? Heard reports of big rows, walk-outs. Only the tabs though



i've not seen that but they are both big drama-lamas though, probably rowed and then made up and became besties.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 28, 2020)

It's happening! 

Clara is always a great performer. Not mistake-free by any means, but very fun to watch.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 28, 2020)

Lots of mistakes  there. I love Clara but hmmm..


----------



## Looby (Nov 28, 2020)

Poor Clara. I thought she started well but it wasn’t great. I really like her though.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 28, 2020)

At last. Proper tango music


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 28, 2020)

Whereas I'm not mad keen on the biscuit baron but damn, that tango was pretty good. And FINALLY a proper tango song.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 28, 2020)

felixthecat said:


> At last. Proper tango music



Haha, snap


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 28, 2020)

That was a decent tango. I liked it.

I've grown to like biscuit boy


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 28, 2020)

felixthecat said:


> That was a decent tango. I liked it.
> 
> I've grown to like biscuit boy


Him and Karen are a good pairing


----------



## Looby (Nov 28, 2020)

I’ve got a soft spot for him. I used to watch Made In Chelsea (I’m sorry) and he was mostly awful but sort of sweet too.

Did I say I was sorry?


----------



## Serene (Nov 28, 2020)

Claudia must have been reading on here last week. She usually dresses all in black as though she is going to a funeral. Tess has nice sparkly happy costumes usually.


----------



## Looby (Nov 28, 2020)

felixthecat said:


> Him and Karen are a good pairing


Yeah they are.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 28, 2020)

That floor looks well psychedelic


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 28, 2020)

Goodness, that was amazing. Made me quite teary  He's a great match for Janette.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2020)

Really liked Biscuit Boy and HRVY was good too!!


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 28, 2020)

Dammit. I reckon its Hrvys to lose.

Did I get his name right? I'm 58 and not down wit da kids


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 28, 2020)

I love watching Ranvir dance. Every time.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 28, 2020)

She's fab. Gorgeous, graceful, and even making that dreadful outfit work.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 28, 2020)

Disappointed for Clara, it could have been so much better. Loved Hrvy, and I'm not normally a fan of the contemporary stuff.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 28, 2020)

Come on Ranvir!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2020)

Claudia's v-ankle trousers are distracting me!


----------



## Serene (Nov 28, 2020)

Aye, I like those trousers too.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 28, 2020)

Again, not mistake-free from Bill. But still fantastic and enjoyable.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2020)

I really loved Bill's jive despite the mistakes.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 28, 2020)

Loved Bill. Yeah mistakes but blimey!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2020)

JJ is a bit boring, that was good but dull. I wouldn't be sorry to see him go.


----------



## Serene (Nov 28, 2020)

Although I do like Blondie, I think Bill picked the wrong song to Jive to. It didnt have the right beat.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 28, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> JJ is a bit boring, that was good but dull. I wouldn't be sorry to see him go.


Yes this. Hes good but lacking sorely in the personality  department


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 28, 2020)

Wow Maisie! That was so good.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 28, 2020)

Gosh. Masie  is so damn good!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2020)

Two votes for Bill and one for Jamie (for the Small One) here


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 28, 2020)

Bill, HRVY and Maisie for me.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 28, 2020)

felixthecat said:


> Yes this. Hes good but lacking sorely in the personality  department



Has he been in the military? I suspect so but he never mentions it...


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 28, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Bill, HRVY and Maisie for me.



Same


----------



## belboid (Nov 28, 2020)

Karen moved a piece twice in her opening and I was so annoyed I couldn’t pay attention to anything else


----------



## Espresso (Nov 28, 2020)

Maisie, Jamie, JJ and Ranvir were the picks for me tonight. I know that HRVY got all the tens, but it did nothing for me. 
I fear for Clara.


----------



## Looby (Nov 28, 2020)

I didn’t like Hrvy’s dance at all but I’m sure it was technically good. 
Someone said last week that they were actually watching Bill rather than Oti and I’ve noticed that too. Often Oti is the one I’m watching but I really enjoy watching Bill. 😊


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 29, 2020)

Tess’ dress is urgh. and Claudia is a waitress, possibly in the 60s.

I didn’t really like Clara’s jive, it was just too frantic and I could see she got lost a couple of times at least. she was moving all the time but the kicks and flicks were not distinct enough. surprised the singer managed it given the usual standard on this show, you need a certain kind of voice to sing that. I mean, it wasn’t great but neither was it awful, that goes for Clara as well as the vocals. really glad I voted for her twice sight unseen. on the plus side you got the impression she had done it better in rehearsal so an improvement in the dance-off could save her.

it was hard to keep my eyes off Karen but Jamie was amazing in that tango. Tess giving away there that the dress rehearsal went very badly explains why Craig was frantically rewriting all of his comments whilst the other judges were standing ovationing away. he could genuinely win this.

I felt like Janette did that thing with the choregraphy that she does quite a lot, where she’s showing off herself rather than her partner. also I hate wafty shit.

still feeling meh about Ranvir, don’t know why. I think just cos I didn’t know who she was before and she’s quite quiet.

Bill’s jive was pretty good. felt much livelier than Clara’s even though it was almost certainly slower. presume due to the accuracy of the movements.

JJ was good again but I do find that dance a bit dull. my least favourite atm.

Maisie was good this week and I do love Gorka. spotted a couple of mistakes but overall decent. I hope she’s not in the bottom again it’s a bit unfair for her. but on the other hand I don’t want those at the bottom of the leaderboard to go!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 29, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> JJ is a bit boring, that was good but dull. I wouldn't be sorry to see him go.


Yeah, I hope he goes today, to be honest. Although I suspect it will be Clara, because JJ gets the (slightly patronising) vote for being a) disabled b) a "hero" who has "served his country"


----------



## trashpony (Nov 29, 2020)

I have very little patience with the ‘omg it’s so hard, I really miss my kids’ thing. No one forces anyone to do strictly


----------



## D'wards (Nov 29, 2020)

trashpony said:


> I have very little patience with the ‘omg it’s so hard, I really miss my kids’ thing. No one forces anyone to do strictly


Exactly. Maybe they'd be happier getting up at 6am every day and working on a lathe in a factory for 8 hours


----------



## belboid (Nov 29, 2020)

Rewatched HRVY's again last night, having been underwhelmed by it last night. I think it suffered coming after the weeks where Bill and biscuit boy did heir street dances, which were genuinely surprisingly really bloody good. Whereas it's no big surprise someone so street they don't need vowels can do it.

But watching it again, he really is _perfect _and performs some bloody tricky moves. They're just in sync throughout, on the beat, sharp and so some acting.  Still not really 'wow' but amazingly good.


----------



## Looby (Nov 29, 2020)

belboid said:


> Whereas it's no big surprise someone so street they don't need vowels can do it.


😄


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2020)

Gary Barlow being a cut rate Ricky Martin!!


----------



## Serene (Nov 29, 2020)

Tess Costume is nice.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 29, 2020)

Clara  A fair decision, but still. Daughter is unhappy, she hates the biscuit baron.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2020)

Awww. That was hard, I wanted them both to stay. And Clara looked beautiful.


----------



## Serene (Nov 29, 2020)

What a shame Clara and Alijah have to go 😞


----------



## Espresso (Nov 29, 2020)

Arses. That's a shame for Clara. Right decision though. 
I am always sad when Aljaz leaves.


----------



## belboid (Nov 29, 2020)

She still got that middle section wrong, better but still wrong.   Shame though


----------



## Saffy (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm gutted because I love Clara but biscuit boy was so good this week.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm really sad she's gone. But I think it was the right decision based on those two being there.  I didn't think it was a well choreographed jive (with all my expert knowledge). It seemed like a lot of it was on the off beat and it didn't seem to go with any of the vocal, which must has been a nightmare to learn and get the timing to.  Plus I think she shouldn't have worn trainers.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 29, 2020)

Oo and I wanted to say that I hated no vowels and Jeanette's costumes.  First ones this year where I have completely thought Wtf.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 29, 2020)

Me76 agree on the trainers, they did her no favours. I also think the choice of song was poor, because Alexandra Burke did such a brilliant jive to that a few years ago.


----------



## Serene (Nov 30, 2020)

They just showed one of Abbey Clanceys dances. She is the best celebrity dancer ever on the show.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 5, 2020)

Preview of this evening! JOHANNES!!


----------



## Serene (Dec 5, 2020)

Loved that opener. Wonderful.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 5, 2020)

Chitty Chitty Boring


----------



## Serene (Dec 5, 2020)

Yeah I dont like the chitty bang bang song. I had to turn volume off.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 5, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Chitty Chitty Boring



I despise Chitty Chitty Bang Bang. That was okay, better than I expected actually, but agree that it was all a bit polite.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 5, 2020)

I love watching Amy though


----------



## belboid (Dec 5, 2020)

Has JJ done a single Latin yet? Seems a rather generous selection for him


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 5, 2020)

Ooh Ranvir. Love watching her. Got a bit choked up because I want someone to dance with me like that  

Texting my mate - her first comment on that was "they are definitely getting it on"


----------



## Serene (Dec 5, 2020)

They are having an affair. Its why they got 9 points off judges. They mark extra for it.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 5, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Ooh Ranvir. Love watching her. Got a bit choked up because I want someone to dance with me like that
> 
> Texting my mate - her first comment on that was "they are definitely getting it on"


They look brilliant together....quite similar.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 5, 2020)

10s coming here, for Maisie.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 5, 2020)

Tess's dress with the little fake collar is horrific.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 5, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> Tess's dress with the little fake collar is horrific.



Isn't it! The worst yet. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 5, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Isn't it! The worst yet. I've never seen anything like it.


 I have. 

It's like a Chippendales outfit.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 5, 2020)

Just caught the end of Bill and Oti....the music seemed terrible and it looked awful ....but I only caught the last minute. 
Am I right?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 5, 2020)

It wasn't Bill's best dance but I still liked it. Eights are fair think


----------



## Serene (Dec 5, 2020)

Has Claudia brushed her hair?


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 5, 2020)

I LOVE A Chorus Line  It's a real guilty pleasure.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 5, 2020)

HRVY was brilliant.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm behind... I didn't think Maisie was on time.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 5, 2020)

HRVY was amazing. Just amazing. And he shows such maturity on the dance floor.


----------



## belboid (Dec 5, 2020)

Ohh HRVY!

Just totes, totes, amazeballs.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 5, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> I'm behind... I didn't think Maisie was on time.


No no - you're not on time! You just said you are behind! 😁


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 5, 2020)

Craig  <3


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 5, 2020)

Oti was very good in Bill's tango.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 5, 2020)

I’m behind.  The amazing pro dance made me tearful thinking how far we’ve come in my lifetime re homophobia.  And then the lyrics to the Waitress song, along with a lot of what seems to be going on for Ranvir’s personal journey just broke me into tiny pieces.  I’m still crying in and off.  Bloody tv programme.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 5, 2020)

Although biscuit boy is good ....I hate the way he keeps his mouth wide open!


----------



## Serene (Dec 5, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Although biscuit boy is good ....I hate the way he keeps his mouth wide open!



I noticed that too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 5, 2020)

We're voting HRVY, Maisie and Bill here!


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 5, 2020)

spanglechick I also cried at Ranvir.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 5, 2020)

It's hard to imagine anyone apart from HRVY winning this series. He and Ranvir were my favourites tonight. 

Bill and JJ in the dance off, I reckon.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 5, 2020)

Voted HRVY, Ranvir and Masie.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 5, 2020)

Bill, Maisie and Ranvir for me. Would have voted HRVY, for the quality, but don't reckon he'll need it.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 5, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> I LOVE A Chorus Line  It's a real guilty pleasure.


I love it too.  
I spent a summer, when I was about 10, singing 'tits and ass' and not really knowing why I was getting odd looks.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 5, 2020)

"keep the best of you, lose the rest of you"


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 5, 2020)

OMG I LOVE Johannes so much, I really hope he does guest judge on next UK drag race!

I did love Gorka in the earlier part as well, I think he was one of the other drag artistes (I had to rewind and pause to check as only watching Johnanes) but not that great at it despite being moderately camp normally.

JJ back in the actually pretty good camp again, and now I’m like but who the fuck should go home cos everyone left is good. Charleston is always great tbf.

Ranvir did a boring one again, didn’t really watch.

LOVED Maisie this week. really good. don’t even know the musical or the song but thought it was great.

awesome Phantom song, I assume they had the stars (or at least understudies) from the actual musical singing that cos it was actually good. OMFG Claudia just said it was the normal crap guys! (obv not how she phrased it). not that fussed about the argentine tango but Bill did a good job.

OK, IF HRVY wins I’ll be ok with it. fine. gah. sparkly. fab-u-lous. possibly dance of the series. whatever.  

hmmm. didn’t like that Jamie one. Karen had SO much more energy and style in that, she was unfortunately showing him up.

voted before watching, 2 for Bill and 1 for biscuit baron.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 6, 2020)

Wrong thread.


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2020)

What is this shit?


----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2020)

Claudia and Tess both look like they are going to a funeral again.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 6, 2020)

Claudia's brown pleather bow is...disconcerting.


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2020)

Promising start.  Him or JJ going will do nicely


----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2020)

Oooh I love this song, and a nice routine with it. Beautiful.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 6, 2020)

This is reminding me of strictly from the 70's......boring Sunday night telly and only three channels.
Its feeling a bit 'Songs of Praise y.


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2020)

Really? I think it’s an abysmal version of a dull song with a bland dance led by a turd.


----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2020)

I know the male has a hairstyle that reminds of a bog-brush, but the dance was wedding cake stuff.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 6, 2020)

I thought that version of "Climb Every Mountain" was awful, and I like the song.


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2020)

Blimey, was JJ in the military? Why have they never mentioned this before?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 6, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I thought that version of "Climb Every Mountain" was awful, and I like the song.



It really was.


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2020)

Bill performing to (not) Metallica next week.   He’s got my vote already.


----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2020)

I dont think they can be forgiven for chitty bang bang. I had to turn the volume off for it last night and again tonight. The dance routine is not good also.


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2020)

Jamie is doing abysmally tho


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2020)

Hate to say it, but I think motsi had it right


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2020)

The guest singer made right dog's dinner of that song, why the hell was she so whispery at the beginning and warbly and not in tune when she showed later on that she absolutely had the chops to do it justice? 

Right decision, I think.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 6, 2020)

I think Jamie messed up more in the dance off but I'm not unhappy that JJ has gone


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 6, 2020)

Espresso said:


> The guest singer made right dog's dinner of that song, why the hell was she so whispery at the beginning and warbly and not in tune when she showed later on that she absolutely had the chops to do it justice?


Actually those are classic symptoms of being either not properly warmed up or very nervous.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> Actually those are classic symptoms of being either not properly warmed up or very nervous.



If that was the case, why would she not stop then go for another take?


----------



## colacubes (Dec 6, 2020)

Espresso said:


> If that was the case, why would she not stop then go for another take?


Probably not enough time for that to happen filming wise unless it was a total car crash. They come off air on Saturday and then film the results show an hour or so later. It’s filmed as live even though it’s not.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 7, 2020)

colacubes said:


> Probably not enough time for that to happen filming wise unless it was a total car crash. They come off air on Saturday and then film the results show an hour or so later. It’s filmed as live even though it’s not.


In normal times, they film the musical interlude for the results show on the Saturday afternoon, before the live show goes out. That's when they film the pro routines for both shows, too.
They have far more time in the day now, seeing as all the pro routines were filmed before the series started.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 12, 2020)

Anyone watching?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Anyone watching?


Yes I am!

Good standerd so far. I'm out of step with the judges on Maisie though. I thought it was okay but not a 10


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 12, 2020)

Yes great standard. Thought Jamie and Maisey are the best so far.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2020)

I liked that rumba. It's a stupid dance and I thought he did it well!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2020)

That wasn't Ranvir's dance unfortunately


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 12, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That wasn't Ranvir's dance unfortunately


It lacked energy.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2020)

"I'd wear that next week for home working" says Mr. QofG's about Giovanni's sailor outfit


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 12, 2020)

Yay! Metallica!


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2020)

Maisie was my favourite this week. Loved both of her dances.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2020)

I loved HRVY's Charleston but the music was awful!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2020)

I too frequented Heaven in the '90's in my misspent youth


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2020)

I’m late, just seen Jamie’s second and I cannot understand the nice comments about him.  Over enthusiastic chicken.  

I’ll vote for bill n ranvir just to be on the safe side


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2020)

Bill, HRVY and Maisie here.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 12, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bill, HRVY and Maisie here.


Same


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 12, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bill, HRVY and Maisie here.



Same here - I would have gone for Ranvir over Bill but the family foot went down


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 12, 2020)

Actually I changed my mind and voted, hrvy, masie and.....Jamie...because I do think he has become really good.


----------



## Serene (Dec 12, 2020)

It was a lot better this week.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I too frequented Heaven in the '90's in my misspent youth


I may be slightly the wrong side of a bottle of wine but Craig's comment about Heaven just made me reappreciate the mid' 90's working at a theatrical publishers with  a predominantly male gay workforce, one of whom is still my closet friend, talking polari, going out to gay bars and generally being outrageous. I loved it!!


----------



## Glitter (Dec 12, 2020)

I voted Bill, Ranvir and Jamie. I really like people who learn to dance throughout the show. I know HRVY has no dance experience but he’s been brilliant from the start.

Although tbh I think they should all go through and battle it out next week. I’d be ok with any of them winning it.


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I too frequented Heaven in the '90's in my misspent youth


I never remember seeing Craig down there.   I reckon he preferred turnmills


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2020)

belboid said:


> I never remember seeing Craig down there.   I reckon he preferred turnmills


Me neither but I was generally a sweaty, oblivious mess


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Me neither but I was generally a sweaty, oblivious mess


This is a very good point, I could well have danced with him every week.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 12, 2020)

I didn’t see him at turnmills or heaven. But I don’t remember seeing either of you


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2020)

Well, I never knew the Winklepicker was Eve Pollard’s daughter.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 13, 2020)

I feel like Jamie was technically quite good at that salsa. I mean, salsa is crap but not too bad.

has Ranvir actually done a dance that isn’t beautiful and classy? why hasn’t she been forced to do an awful salsa or samba? I think the producers are overly invested in her journey.

aw, I love Bill Bailey so much – great Charleston!

awesome street dance from Maisie and Gorka. TUNE. looks like this is the year when all of the street dances are finally decent and not horrifically cringey as we’re used to.

rhumba is a hard one, actually quite happy to see Hrvy not get 10s for a change. nice to know the ringer isn’t perfect.

Jamie is very good at the lively dances and that was a very fast quick step. I thought he should probably have got 9s for that. poor sweetheart having clearly made his dad proud for the first time. although I’m assuming his dad was at least partly to blame for raising him so spoiled and useless.

Ranvir’s jive was decent but quite measured and slow. unsurprising that she can only do elegant. a one trick pony for me, sadly time to go.

not sure about Bill’s tango. technique wasn’t brilliant.

lovely waltz from Maisie. the use of props like that is super irritating though.

Hrvy’s charleston was good, but why the odd pause in the middle? rest break I think. and agreed that it was an awful song.

Bill and Maisie are my favourites, then Jamie.


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2020)

wtf is this routine meant to be?


----------



## Espresso (Dec 13, 2020)

Another ghastly Tess frock.


----------



## Serene (Dec 13, 2020)

Claudia looks like she is going to a funeral.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2020)

belboid said:


> wtf is this routine meant to be?


I really liked it


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 13, 2020)

Me too - one of my favourite songs, and referencing the excellent contemporary routine in the original video.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 13, 2020)

Serene said:


> Claudia looks like she is going to a funeral.



She looks amazing.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 13, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Me too - one of my favourite songs, and referencing the excellent contemporary routine in the original video.


I also liked it.  Love Karen, loved her climbing a literal hill of people, loved Aljaz as a post-apocalyptic temptation demon.  

I really am developing quite a thing for Aljaz.  Is he even 30 yet?


----------



## Serene (Dec 13, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> She looks amazing.


Dressed all in black for a change as she is almost every week.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 13, 2020)

Ooh, I want that green jumpsuit <3


----------



## Serene (Dec 13, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Ooh, I want that green jumpsuit <3


Me too, love it.


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> I also liked it.  Love Karen, loved her climbing a literal hill of people, loved Aljaz as a post-apocalyptic temptation demon.
> 
> I really am developing quite a thing for Aljaz.  Is he even 30 yet?


Karen was great, as always.  But I thought Alijaz looked ridiculous and the story was just daft.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 13, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> I also liked it.  Love Karen, loved her climbing a literal hill of people, loved Aljaz as a post-apocalyptic temptation demon.
> 
> I really am developing quite a thing for Aljaz.  Is he even 30 yet?


I just checked on Wiki, he was thirty in February. That said, Wiki reckons his wife is 75. 
That's just mean, whoever did that.  I know she's older than him, but she's not old enough to be his granny!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 13, 2020)

belboid said:


> Karen was great, as always.  But I thought Alijaz looked ridiculous and the story was just daft.


A lot of fiction is daft.  Stocking solely with dance, have you seen the plots of Coppelia/Swan Lake/Nutcracker?


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2020)

Yes! Please dear god go now


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> A lot of fiction is daft.  Stocking solely with dance, have you seen the plots of Coppelia/Swan Lake/Nutcracker?


For sure, but that was just a mess for me.   With lovely bits.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 13, 2020)

Really suprised that Bill and Oti are not in the dance off!

Reckon Ranvir will be going.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 13, 2020)

Espresso said:


> I just checked on Wiki, he was thirty in February. That said, Wiki reckons his wife is 75.
> That's just mean, whoever did that.  I know she's older than him, but she's not old enough to be his granny!


I did the same.  She’s actually 37.  

Aljaz would be perfect if he were a bit older.


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2020)

Espresso said:


> I just checked on Wiki, he was thirty in February. That said, Wiki reckons his wife is 75.
> That's just mean, whoever did that.  I know she's older than him, but she's not old enough to be his granny!


?? He’s married to janette


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 13, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Really suprised that Bill and Oti are not in the dance off!
> 
> Reckon Ranvir will be going.


I’d imagine Bill has the number one viewer vote.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 13, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> I’d imagine Bill has the number one viewer vote.


True...


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Really suprised that Bill and Oti are not in the dance off!
> 
> Reckon Ranvir will be going.


Her waltz was way better than his salsa


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2020)

Dammit!


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 13, 2020)

I dont think Ranvir wanted it enough. 
I wonder if she is relived?


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 13, 2020)

Tess looks a bit like she's wearing a hanky.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 13, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Tess looks a bit like she's wearing a hanky.


Or a napkin  😂


----------



## Espresso (Dec 13, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> I did the same.  She’s actually 37.
> 
> Aljaz would be perfect if he were a bit older.


He's very handsome, I think. 



belboid said:


> ?? He’s married to janette


Yup, you're right.
When I posted that it said on Wiki that she was 75. It now says she's 37.


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> I dont think Ranvir wanted it enough.
> I wonder if she is relived?


It was a waltz, polishly performed.  But apparently you can get away with doing enthusiastic disco instead of a salsa, so it seems dance skills are rather unimportant.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 13, 2020)

belboid said:


> Dammit!


She did a Viennese waltz last week though, which is a bit of a swizz. Also she had precious few of the faster, out of hold Latin dances.  Having a shorter season has led to a lot of disparity on the way the dances have been allocated.


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> She did a Viennese waltz last week though, which is a bit of a swizz. Also she had precious few of the faster, out of hold Latin dances.  Having a shorter season has led to a lot of disparity on the way the dances have been allocated.


Very true, it’s been appalling for that this year. JJ had only one Latin, Bill had consecutive tangos.  Could just be a bit of good/bad look but looks awfully like trying to manipulate the result.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 13, 2020)

I think they voted on both dances. He was better overall - her jive was awful.

I really don‘t care who wins this year.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 13, 2020)

I like everyone who is left, I would like Bill to win but Maisey and Hrvy are very good and Jamie also on a good week so don't really mind.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2020)

I think I'd like HRVY to win, then Bill, then Maisie, then Jamie. 

HRVY and Maisie probably deserve to win. 

But actually I don't really mind. They are the four competitors I think I've enjoyed watching the most.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 19, 2020)

We have beer. We have crisps. We're ready!!


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 19, 2020)

Not sure I'm really in the mood at this point but anyway.

I like Claudia's dress.


----------



## KatyF (Dec 19, 2020)

I seem to have a thing for Neil and I don't know when that happened


----------



## trashpony (Dec 19, 2020)

I’m really not in the mood.


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2020)

Good start by HRVY


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 19, 2020)

That jive was ok.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 19, 2020)

trashpony said:


> I’m really not in the mood.


I can understand that , I'm just thinking "Fuck it" I'm going to get drunk and eat my way through the evening


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 19, 2020)

Hrvy - bloody great Jive! Nice start


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 19, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I can understand that , I'm just thinking "Fuck it" I'm going to get drunk and eat my way through the evening


Thats my plan


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 19, 2020)

I'm not really in the mood either


----------



## Espresso (Dec 19, 2020)

I am adopting the idea of having a swig for every time I hear journey or out of someone's comfort zone or Shirley saying off the chart or Motsi saying on point or Craig saying darling.

I'll be leathered by seven, won't I?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 19, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I can understand that , I'm just thinking "Fuck it" I'm going to get drunk and eat my way through the evening


Me too. My younger daughter and Mrs LR have it on, but I may retire to the other room with a bottle of Sambuca.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 19, 2020)

I am crying and I cant remember the last time I cried  

I think i missed this last time - wtf


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2020)

Jamie's charleston was shite. Worse than the first time. 

I started drinking at 5.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 19, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Jamie's charleston was shite. Worse than the first time.
> 
> I started drinking at 5.


Who proposes contingent on a competition?  FFS, I’d say no if I was her.

That’s it. I’m off to the other room with the booze.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2020)

Bill bringing the first bit of magic there <3


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 19, 2020)

Now that was a ten.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 19, 2020)

I loved Bill, I was smiling so the way through and he seemed so happy, it radiated off him


----------



## Espresso (Dec 19, 2020)

Bill is a delight and Motsi is just lovely. And I love a quickstep, so that was all splendid.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 19, 2020)

Lovely lovely quickstep


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Who proposes contingent on a competition?  FFS, I’d say no if I was her.
> 
> That’s it. I’m off to the other room with the booze.


He did, at least, backtrack.  Not that that should stop you drinking


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 19, 2020)

Bless Craig for not pretending that this is a normal Saturday evening, or even a normal final.  

I’ve already cried twice.


----------



## KatyF (Dec 19, 2020)

How does she move across the floor like that?


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 19, 2020)

KatyF said:


> How does she move across the floor like that?


She’s a teenager!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 19, 2020)

That was amazing. Her isolation is phenomenal


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 19, 2020)

Masie was awesome. One of the best sambas Ive seen on Strictly


----------



## Looby (Dec 19, 2020)

I can’t really be arsed with this but I’m going to force myself because I need some fluffy light entertainment. Not had dinner yet but am hitting the baileys after, probably in a pint glass.


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2020)

Vote early vote often


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2020)

Very much enjoyed HRVY's show dance


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 19, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> She’s a teenager!


I was a teenager once, and let me tell you the youth club disco floor cleared when I hit it. To walk to the bar.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 19, 2020)

Loved Hrvy's showdance.
I'm crying into my red wine


----------



## Espresso (Dec 19, 2020)

That was very good indeed.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 19, 2020)

HRVY best dancer and Jeanette probably deserves it, but....Bill Bailey...wtf...a god amongst men. Hope you win it Bill.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 19, 2020)

goldenecitrone said:


> HRVY best dancer and Jeanette probably deserves it, but....Bill Bailey...wtf...a god amongst men. Hope you win it Bill.


I have just more or less exactly that to one of my Whatsapp pals. 
It's not you, is it?


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2020)

Jamie's show dance was wack. Nothing against him, he seems like a very personable young man, but that was well underwhelming.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 19, 2020)

Is it the done thing to split votes between 2 dancers? So far I want to to vote for Bill and Maisie


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 19, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Jamie's show dance was wack. Nothing against him, he seems like a very personable young man, but that was well underwhelming.


Underwhelming was my verdict exactly. Was that it?


----------



## Espresso (Dec 19, 2020)

Jamie is the only one who can't win. But he's had a blast and worked his socks off, so hats off to him. And well done to Karen


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 19, 2020)

Espresso said:


> I have just more or less exactly that to one of my Whatsapp pals.
> It's not you, is it?



I can confirm that I am not Bill Bailey. Sadly.


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2020)

FiFi said:


> Is it the done thing to split votes between 2 dancers? So far I want to to vote for Bill and Maisie


Absolutely.  You get six votes so why the hell not?


----------



## not a trot (Dec 19, 2020)

Want Bill to win. Also want me dinner to turn up. Ordered an hour ago.


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 19, 2020)

Why does watching Bill make me cry? I love him.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 19, 2020)

I love Bill so much!!


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2020)

Dear god, I did actually scream in excitement then


----------



## KatyF (Dec 19, 2020)

I'm not drinking yet but Bills got me blubbing


----------



## FiFi (Dec 19, 2020)

Bill talking about shows going on has made me a bit tearful. I blame the gin!


----------



## T & P (Dec 19, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I love Bill so much!!


He’s the brother we all wish we had


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 19, 2020)

Bill. Omg I love you Bill. That was fabulous


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 19, 2020)

Bill is so beloved and lovely.  The choice of song was perfect and timely and the costumes (especially his) were theatrical and had a sense of the occasion that made me realise how low key the others have been.  


I thought it was HRVY’s to lose but...  I mean.  Bill.  That’s the best ending, right? That’s the Xmas movie ending we fucking well need after this year and then this afternoon.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 19, 2020)

That was amazing. He gets you in the gut


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 19, 2020)

Maisie’s is let down by her skirt having been made for a year 8 talent show.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 19, 2020)

Maisie's showdance was wonderful, but Bill hit the mood of the moment and I don't think he can lose now.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 19, 2020)

Great show dance from Maisie... but  Bill❤


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2020)

It's all about Maisie for me after that show dance.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 19, 2020)

I like the way the banner has completely covered Elizabeth Hurley's cleavage


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 19, 2020)

felixthecat said:


> Great show dance from Maisie... but  Bill❤


This for me! Maisie was brilliant and would be a worthy winner but Bill just makes me so happy.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 19, 2020)

Hilarious! Covering La Hurley’s crazy cleavage with the terms and conditions banner!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 19, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like the way the banner has completely covered Elizabeth Hurley's cleavage



Snap


----------



## Espresso (Dec 19, 2020)

I bet she was seeeeeeeeeeething! You don't pick a frock like that to wear on the telly unless you want so show yourself off.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 19, 2020)

Espresso said:


> I bet she was seeeeeeeeeeething! You don't pick a frock like that to wear on the telly unless you want so show yourself off.


I’ve never had tits that perfect, let alone what they’ll look like by the time I’m fifty-whatever.  But... it’s quite early.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 19, 2020)

Awwww, look at Aljaz crying.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 19, 2020)

Oh I do like that routine from HRVY


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 19, 2020)

HRVY or Bill?


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 19, 2020)

Espresso said:


> Awwww, look at Aljaz crying.



If I wasn't already crying, that would have set me off


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 19, 2020)

RoyReed said:


> HRVY or Bill?



Bill for me, even though HRVY is amazing.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 19, 2020)

It's more emotional than ever tonight. Bill was so lovely to Oti. I've voted six times for Bill


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 19, 2020)

Oh.  If you were HRVY’s mum you’d be so proud of him, wouldn’t you?


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2020)

HRVY is SO RESPECTFUL 😭 and look at Aljaz CRYING FOR HIS WIFE 😭


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 19, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Oh.  If you were HRVY’s mum you’d be so proud of him, wouldn’t you?


I like the way he became like an emotional teenager again, bless him.


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 19, 2020)

It is hilarious that Jamie's best dance is street dance.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 19, 2020)

I don’t hate Jamie at all.  I don’t think he’ll win and that’s good, but he’s the 4th best dancer and he seems sweet and positive and of course Karen is delightful.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 19, 2020)

That is possibly my very favourite Strictly dance ever.  It’s delightful in the same way as Christopher Walker’s Weapon of Choice video.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 19, 2020)

If Bill and Oti win tonight, that'll be Oti as the only pro to win back to back titles.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 19, 2020)

Oh bum I'm really late!, Thought it started at 7.30!


----------



## Espresso (Dec 19, 2020)

Maisie's been ace tonight. She's got a future in the West End, if the fucking theatres ever come back.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 19, 2020)

We have gone Bill and HRVY here. There was some discussion about Maisie but Bill won out.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 19, 2020)

Espresso said:


> Maisie's been ace tonight. She's got a future on the West End, if the fucking theatres ever come back.



I can see HRVY in the West End too


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 19, 2020)

BoatieBird said:


> I can see HRVY in the West End too


There’s quite a few roles that’d suit Bill, tbf.  Billy Flynn, Emcee, Wilbur Turnblad...


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 19, 2020)

It was quite difficult to decide who to vote for, other than Notjamie.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 19, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> There’s quite a few roles that’d suit Bill, tbf.  Billy Flynn, Emcee, Wilbur Turnblad...



Ooh.  Professor Higgins, Caractacus Potts, Dr Doolittle


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 19, 2020)

Macca's gone blonde!


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2020)

I have given up and am now openly weeping. 

Voted half and half Maisie and Bill. Maisie has been absolutely incredible tonight.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 19, 2020)

The mischief! McCartney’s Bond theme underscoring his VT with Idris Elba...!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 19, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> I have given up and am now openly weeping.
> 
> Voted half and half Maisie and Bill. Maisie has been absolutely incredible tonight.


She’s also lovely.  I usually hate the young ones.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 19, 2020)

I gave 1 vote to Bill, 1 to Jamie and 2 each for HRVY and Masie.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 19, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> She’s also lovely.  I usually hate the young ones.


Yes she seems very wise.


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 19, 2020)

We've done 3 each for Bill and Masie.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 19, 2020)

Robbie looking a lot like Morrisey these days.

(Yes, I’m back in the living room).


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2020)

Ooh Nicola and Katya   <fans self>


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 19, 2020)

Ooh nice to get Nicola and Katja back for one.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 19, 2020)

I was going to split between hrvy and Bill but in the end I chucked them all at Bill. He has given me a lot of joy throughout the series.
oh god Robbie


----------



## binka (Dec 19, 2020)

Not the time to messing about splitting votes - we've given all six to Maisie


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 19, 2020)

I've taken the appearance of Williams as a sign I should go for a shower


----------



## trashpony (Dec 19, 2020)

I heard another Robbie Xmas song on the radio the other day. Has he made a whole album of them?


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2020)

The entire top half of his face is immobile.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 19, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> I have given up and am now openly weeping.
> 
> Voted half and half Maisie and Bill. Maisie has been absolutely incredible tonight.



Ha ditto, fucksake. There is something about dance that really gets me, _every_ kind of dance

Maisie has been bloody incredible.

I love Bill, obvs, but yeah, gotta be her

(Fuckin Show Must Go On gets me every time though. Cheers Freddie).

E2A we paused it earlier so I'd better bail now!


----------



## FiFi (Dec 19, 2020)

Is this the campest ever group dance?


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2020)

Jacqui Smith did an impressive job of being even worse than before


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 19, 2020)

Sobbing.  I’m so grateful to all involved in bringing the show to us.  No half measures.  Even did a whole cast number.  Strictly is so uplifting.  I know it’s not highbrow but it makes me so happy.  It’s been a genuine highlight of the last few months.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 19, 2020)

Thank you for watching when you’ve had sod all else to do


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2020)

The world need not burn tonight


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 19, 2020)

Yaaaaay!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 19, 2020)

Yes Bill!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 19, 2020)

😎👍


----------



## KatyF (Dec 19, 2020)

Yes! So happy for him.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Sobbing.  I’m so grateful to all involved in bringing the show to us.  No half measures.  Even did a whole cast number.  Strictly is so uplifting.  I know it’s not highbrow but it makes me so happy.  It’s been a genuine highlight of the last few months.



Same here. Claudia getting all choked up has finished me off!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 19, 2020)

No YOU'RE in bits


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 19, 2020)

Awesome  ❤


----------



## trashpony (Dec 19, 2020)

SOBBING


----------



## T & P (Dec 19, 2020)

2020 just got a little better


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 19, 2020)

Awww, they gave Oti the old guy so she wouldn't win again and she did anyway


----------



## trashpony (Dec 19, 2020)

motsi is in bits ❤️


----------



## FiFi (Dec 19, 2020)

Oh Fantastic!! ❤


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2020)

This is better than Jono going out of Masterchef


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 19, 2020)

It's been such a light in a dark, dark year. As if further proof were needed that dancing is life


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 19, 2020)

trashpony said:


> motsi is in bits ❤️


I miss my sisters, you know? It’s so lovely to see how much she loves her baby sister. Oh I’m a mess.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 19, 2020)

I am so happy!! A great final, I would have  been happy with any winners but I'm glad it's Bill ❤


----------



## trashpony (Dec 19, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> I miss my sisters, you know? It’s so lovely to see how much she loves her baby sister. Oh I’m a mess.


I miss mine too. i haven’t seen any of my family since August


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 19, 2020)

I wasn't in the mood, but I'm so glad I watched it.
It's lifted my mood, even though I'm sobbing.
So chuffed for Bill and Oti.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 19, 2020)

Ah man, I think this is one year where I genuinely didn't mind who won, but on behalf of men in their mid-50's everywhere, cheers Bill.

Bloody brilliant show.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 19, 2020)

Like others, I split my vote between Bill and Maisie but, with hindsight, I’m glad Bill won.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 19, 2020)

Tess’ dress is a travesty

first batch of dances were all pretty decent. in particular Maisie may have done the first good celeb samba I ever remember seeing.

not a fan of Hrvy’s show dance, just wasn’t feeling it, especially the odd middle bit.

god I’d forgotten that they do a bit with Claud and Tess, that robot just cannot do peopling!

great lively choreography from Karen with that show dance, I wish they could win for her sake but realistically not gonna happen.

Yay! first 10 for Bill! whoop! (obv only Craig’s 10s count).

Maisie was good but Gorka was adorable in that showdance. more well-deserved 10s! another professional I want to win…

Aw, that couple’s choice was my favourite Hrvy dance by some way. and CRAIG STOOD UP. actual fab-u-lous! I mean, ringer, but that was really very fucking good.

WHAT a song for Jamie and Karen to finish on. I mean, they came 4th. but TUNE. and Karen is the best. and her abs. fuck.

Bill for the win!!! also Oti is brilliant. even better than the first time. No 10 Craig?! you muther-fucker

Aw, great Maisie and Gorka quickstep, lovely.

awesome Katya & Nicola interlude

OMFG it has been a long time since one of the best celebs and professionals have also won!


----------



## aqua (Dec 20, 2020)

Bill 🥰❤️


----------



## belboid (Dec 20, 2020)

Sapphireblue said:


> (obv only Craig’s 10s count)


quote of the thread


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 20, 2020)

Sapphireblue said:


> Tess’ dress is a travesty



One of the things me and Mrs St8 like to bitch about is "what bullshit Quality Street wrapper have they made Tess wear this week?"

Thought this weeks was one of the better ones!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 20, 2020)

Why can’t they let her have two sleeves?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> One of the things me and Mrs St8 like to bitch about is "what bullshit Quality Street wrapper have they made Tess wear this week?"
> 
> Thought this weeks was one of the better ones!


Bruce Forsyth's cast-offs


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 20, 2020)

I think we need to accept that Tess chooses these frock horrors and is not a guileless victim in all this


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 20, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> I think we need to accept that Tess chooses these frock horrors and is not a guileless victim in all this


Exactly this.  She clearly loves an asymmetrical horrorshow.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 20, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> I think we need to accept that Tess chooses these frock horrors and is not a guileless victim in all this


I've thought that for a long time. She's the host of the biggest show on telly, so of course she wears what she wants and she likes. Who's going to argue with her?


----------



## Numbers (Dec 20, 2020)

We’ve just caught up.  Absolutely delighted for Bill and Oti.  Did bring a tier to my eye.


----------



## Looby (Dec 20, 2020)

Yeah, Tess loves that shit. Her style is fairly dated I think. She’s just so happy not to have bingo wings. Maybe I’d get an arm out all the time too.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Dec 28, 2020)

Just been watching the Xmas compilation in a sarky way until riveted by Caroline Flack!


----------

